# CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL MEMBERS



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

Amistad C.C.
Aztec Sensasions C.C.
Brown Side C.C.
Chi-Town Big Body’s C.C.
Disillusion C.C.
Don’t be Fooled C.C.
El Barrio C.C.
Individuals C.C. - www.individuals.cc
Just 4 Fun C.C.
L.A.W. C.C.
Majestics C.C. - www.majestics.cc
Members Only C.C.
Nice Dreams C.C.
Old School Members Only C.C.
Originales Four Life C.C.
Perfection C.C.
Psycho Dreams C.C.
Pura Familia C.C. - www.purafamilia.com
Selective Styles C.C. - www.SelectiveStyles.com
Solitos C.C. - www.solitosco.com - www.solitoscarclub.com
Somos Unos C.C. - 
Solow C.C.
South Side Cruiser C.C.
Together C.C.
Untouchables C.C.
Ultimate Seduction C.C.



 



Last edited by johngotti at Feb 26 2004, 10:03 AM


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

The Chicago Lowrider Council is a group composed of local lowrider clubs that have come together with the common goal of keeping the lowrider community united and to keep the movement alive and moving forward.


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Amistad Car Club 
Aztec Sensations Car Club 
Brownside Car Club 
Disillusions Car Club 
Don't Be Fooled Car Club
El Barrio Car Club 
Individuals Car Club - Chicago 
Just For Fun Car Club 
L.A.W Car Club 
Majestics Car Club - Chicago 
Members Only Car Club
Nice Dreams Car Club 
Old School Members Only Car Club 
Originales Four Life Car Club 
Perfection Car Club 
Pura Familia Car Club -www.purafamilia.com 
Selective Styles Car Club - www.selectivestyles.com
Solow Car Club 
Solitos Car Club - WWW.SOLITOSCARCLUB.COM
SomosUno Car Club 
South Side Cruisers Car Club 
Toghether Car Club - Chicago 
Untouchables Car Club 

:biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Big "I" representing.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Feb 18 2004, 10:43 AM
> *Amistad Car Club
> Aztec Sensations Car Club
> Brownside Car Club
> ...


 `Que pasa Freddie


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 18 2004, 10:47 AM
> *Big "I" representing.*


 Hey homie how you been?


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Feb 18 2004, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Feb 18 2004, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Feb 18 2004, 10:47 AM
> *Big "I" representing.*


Hey homie how you been? [/b][/quote]
Busy as usual. Whats up with yall.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Feb 18 2004, 10:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Feb 18 2004, 10:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Busy as usual. Whats up with yall.[/b][/quote]
Nada................. homie just chillin waiting for the summer to come, any exciting trip's lately :biggrin:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

TERMINAL ISLAND" MIDWEST STYLE- MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS PICNIC CHICAGO JULY 11TH 2004, GREATLAKES DRAGWAY, UNION GROVE WI
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Feb 18 2004, 09:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Feb 18 2004, 09:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Freddie699_@Feb 18 2004, 10:43 AM
> *Amistad Car Club
> Aztec Sensations Car Club
> Brownside Car Club
> ...


`Que pasa Freddie[/b][/quote]
What's up loco?


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Feb 18 2004, 10:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Feb 18 2004, 10:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up loco?
[/b][/quote]
Just at work carnal what's up with "EL BARRIO" 

How's Jerry holding up homie............


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

He's ok! We been working on the van.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Feb 18 2004, 11:03 AM
> *He's ok! We been working on the van.
> *


 Getting it ready for Indy........


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Feb 18 2004, 10:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Feb 18 2004, 10:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Freddie699_@Feb 18 2004, 11:03 AM
> *He's ok! We been working on the van.
> *


Getting it ready for Indy........ [/b][/quote]
Maybe, if I can get the stuff I need before the show, but if not. I'm just going for the fun of it.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Feb 18 2004, 11:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Feb 18 2004, 11:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, if I can get the stuff I need before the show, but if not. I'm just going for the fun of it.[/b][/quote]


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Feb 18 2004, 10:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Feb 18 2004, 10:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nada................. homie just chillin waiting for the summer to come, any exciting trip's lately :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I just got back from Austin Tx, don't know how exciting that is.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Feb 18 2004, 11:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Feb 18 2004, 11:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got back from Austin Tx, don't know how exciting that is.[/b][/quote]
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

.................... /´¯/)
..................../¯.. /
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\'...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Don't miss the next meeting. Photo shoot in progress


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2004, 08:39 PM
> *Don't miss the next meeting. Photo shoot in progress *


 Nice going, nobody was going to know til the meeting. But that's cool, we'll live with it.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Feb 19 2004, 08:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Feb 19 2004, 08:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2004, 08:39 PM
> *Don't miss the next meeting. Photo shoot in progress *


Nice going, nobody was going to know til the meeting. But that's cool, we'll live with it. [/b][/quote]
Gator told me.


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Pura Familia Car Club  
A proud member of the Chicago Lowrider Council
http:\\www.purafamilia.com


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Feb 19 2004, 09:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Feb 19 2004, 09:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gator told me.[/b][/quote]
Do you know who is doing the photo shoot? 



Last edited by pfcc64 at Feb 19 2004, 09:59 AM


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

The Tribune


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 19 2004, 10:02 AM
> *The Tribune*


 Cool, thanks.


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Feb 19 2004, 07:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61bckbmbr @ Feb 19 2004, 07:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gator told me.[/b][/quote]
That's cool! 
He told me and some clubs and he was going to wait also to tell everybody, but I think not, now?
 



Last edited by Freddie699 at Feb 19 2004, 08:21 AM


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2004, 09:39 PM
> *Don't miss the next meeting. Photo shoot in progress *


 `Yeah we'll be there when's the next meeting is it on the 7th


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Feb 19 2004, 08:57 AM
> *Pura Familia Car Club
> A proud member of the Chicago Lowrider Council
> http:\\www.purafamilia.com*


 :thumbsup: `QUE PASA HOMIEZ


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Feb 18 2004, 09:30 AM
> *CHICAGO Lowrider Council consist of over twenty Lowrider car clubs in the Chicago area:
> 
> Club Name: Website
> ...


 See everyone at the next meeting.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Feb 19 2004, 05:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Feb 19 2004, 05:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johngotti_@Feb 18 2004, 09:30 AM
> *CHICAGO Lowrider Council consist of over twenty Lowrider car clubs in the Chicago area:
> 
> Club Name: Website
> ...


See everyone at the next meeting.[/b][/quote]
Cruize when is the next meeting........ is it on the 7th or no
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Feb 19 2004, 09:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Feb 19 2004, 09:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2004, 08:39 PM
> *Don't miss the next meeting. Photo shoot in progress *


Nice going, nobody was going to know til the meeting. But that's cool, we'll live with it. [/b][/quote]
He never told me not to say anything I just thought it would be a good idea to post it like that no one has an exuse not to know my bad my fault oh well what now am I going to get kicked out :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Feb 19 2004, 06:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Feb 19 2004, 06:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cruize when is the next meeting........ is it on the 7th or no
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
The first sunday when ever it hits as long as it the first sunday same place different time its at 1:00 this time


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 19 2004, 05:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 19 2004, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never told me not to say anything I just thought it would be a good idea to post it like that no one has an exuse not to know my bad my fault oh well what now am I going to get kicked out :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Ha, Ha, very funny! What do you mean kicking you in the ass?
:biggrin: 



Last edited by Freddie699 at Feb 19 2004, 07:01 PM


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Feb 19 2004, 04:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Feb 19 2004, 04:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--pfcc64_@Feb 19 2004, 08:57 AM
> *Pura Familia Car Club
> A proud member of the Chicago Lowrider Council
> http:\\www.purafamilia.com*


:thumbsup: `QUE PASA HOMIEZ[/b][/quote]
It's all good homie!  

What's up with you guys? ... call me when you get a chance. 



Last edited by pfcc64 at Feb 19 2004, 09:31 PM


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Feb 18 2004, 09:43 AM
> *Amistad Car Club
> Aztec Sensations Car Club
> Brownside Car Club
> ...


what's up Freddie.  



Last edited by mosca at Feb 19 2004, 07:54 PM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Feb 19 2004, 08:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Feb 19 2004, 08:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, Ha, very funny! What do you mean kicking you in the ass?
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :0 ouch


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mosca+Feb 19 2004, 07:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mosca @ Feb 19 2004, 07:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Freddie699_@Feb 18 2004, 09:43 AM
> *Amistad Car Club
> Aztec Sensations Car Club
> Brownside Car Club
> ...


what's up Freddie. [/b][/quote]
What's up!!!!


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 19 2004, 07:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 19 2004, 07:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 ouch[/b][/quote]
  :biggrin: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Feb 19 2004, 10:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Feb 19 2004, 10:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :cheesy: :uh:[/b][/quote]
Your on probation :angry:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 19 2004, 10:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 19 2004, 10:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your on probation :angry:[/b][/quote]
:cheesy: 
Maybe, Can you hear me now?
:0 
:uh: 



Last edited by Freddie699 at Feb 20 2004, 05:57 AM


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Feb 19 2004, 04:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Feb 19 2004, 04:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cruize when is the next meeting........ is it on the 7th or no
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
Yes, thats is the first Sunday in March.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Feb 20 2004, 07:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Feb 20 2004, 07:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: 
Maybe, Can you hear me now?
:0 
:uh:[/b][/quote]


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 20 2004, 06:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 20 2004, 06:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]
:uh: 
Whaaaaat???


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Feb 20 2004, 08:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Feb 20 2004, 08:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: 
Whaaaaat???[/b][/quote]
I can't hear


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 20 2004, 09:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 20 2004, 09:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't hear[/b][/quote]
YOU GUYS ARE SILLY... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Feb 20 2004, 07:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Feb 20 2004, 07:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE SILLY... :biggrin: :wave:[/b][/quote]
WhaaaaaaaaaT? You back, miss me?
:cheesy: 



Last edited by Freddie699 at Feb 20 2004, 07:58 AM


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 20 2004, 07:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 20 2004, 07:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't hear[/b][/quote]
:uh: :0


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64+Feb 19 2004, 08:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (pfcc64 @ Feb 19 2004, 08:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all good homie!  

What's up with you guys? ... call me when you get a chance.[/b][/quote]
You got it


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Feb 18 2004, 10:30 AM
> *CHICAGO Lowrider Council consist of over twenty Lowrider car clubs in the Chicago area:
> 
> Club Name: Website
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
"UP IN HERE REPRESENTING"


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Amistad C.C.
Aztec Sensasions C.C.
Brown Side C.C.
Chi-Town Big Body’s C.C.
Disillusion C.C.
Don’t be Fooled C.C.
El Barrio C.C.
Individuals C.C. - www.individuals.cc
Just 4 Fun C.C.
L.A.W. C.C.
Majestics C.C. - www.majestics.cc
Members Only C.C.
Nice Dreams C.C.
Old School Members Only C.C.
Originales Four Life C.C.
Perfection C.C.
Psycho Dreams C.C.
Pura Familia C.C. - www.purafamilia.com
Selective Styles C.C. - www.SelectiveStyles.com
Solitos C.C. - www.solitosco.com - www.solitoscarclub.com
Somos Unos C.C. - 
Solow C.C.
South Side Cruiser C.C.
Together C.C.
Untouchables C.C.
Ultimate Seduction C.C.


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Feb 20 2004, 09:42 PM
> *Amistad C.C.
> Aztec Sensasions C.C.
> Brown Side C.C.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

John Gotti Mugshot 










Mafia figure John Gotti 
:uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Feb 22 2004, 01:01 AM
> *John Gotti Mugshot
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the way he's smiling :biggrin:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Feb 23 2004, 09:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Feb 23 2004, 09:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Freddie699_@Feb 22 2004, 01:01 AM
> *John Gotti Mugshot
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way he's smiling :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Go get your hair cuts and be ready for this sunday


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 3 2004, 04:55 PM
> *Go get your hair cuts and be ready for this sunday *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
puro pinche pelon


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i guess i missed the meeting... :uh: :uh:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 7 2004, 08:09 PM
> *i guess i missed the meeting... :uh: :uh:*


 Me 2....


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Mar 8 2004, 08:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cruize1 @ Mar 8 2004, 08:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Mar 7 2004, 08:09 PM
> *i guess i missed the meeting... :uh:  :uh:*


Me 2....[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Me 3. uffin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Mar 8 2004, 05:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Mar 8 2004, 05:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:[/b][/quote]
:ugh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I couldn't make it either.So how did go?


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 10 2004, 11:01 AM
> *I couldn't make it either.So how did go?*


 Everything went pretty good ...........

"FULL HOUSE UP IN THERE THAT DAY"


----------



## Michelle_1986 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 18 2004, 10:47 AM
> *Big "I" representing.*


 :uh: whos that


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michelle_1986+Mar 10 2004, 12:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Michelle_1986 @ Mar 10 2004, 12:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61bckbmbr_@Feb 18 2004, 10:47 AM
> *Big "I" representing.*


:uh: whos that[/b][/quote]
The Big "I"= INDIVIDUALS


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*~SOLITOS CAR CLUB~* 



Last edited by SOLITOS RIDER at Mar 10 2004, 10:12 PM


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 10 2004, 10:01 AM
> *I couldn't make it either.So how did go?*


 :dunno:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Mar 10 2004, 10:10 PM
> *~SOLITOS CAR CLUB~*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

milwaukee loggin whats up chi-town :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

anyone going to drop fest in appleton wi june 5 we need more real lowriders somosuno milwauke e feels weird up there with all then plastic toys :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 15 2004, 09:09 PM
> *anyone going to drop fest in appleton wi june 5 we need more real lowriders somosuno milwauke e feels weird up there with all then plastic toys :cheesy:*


 We'll see Is there a hop?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ya theres a hop memo from damage does the hop


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 16 2004, 07:41 PM
> *ya theres a hop memo from damage does the hop*


 :0 :0 hhhmmmm ok I will let my club know about it.Whats Memo giving out as far as prizes and what are the catagories?


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 15 2004, 08:06 PM
> *milwaukee loggin whats up chi-town :biggrin:*











SOMOSUNO whats up homies!


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Apr 2 2004, 12:28 PM
> **


 :wave: HELLOOO BIG BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Apr 2 2004, 10:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Apr 2 2004, 10:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Freddie699_@Apr 2 2004, 12:28 PM
> **


:wave: HELLOOO BIG BRO... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 
WhaaaaT!


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Apr 2 2004, 12:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Apr 2 2004, 12:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 
WhaaaaT![/b][/quote]
:biggrin: GUEY - HEY ABOUT THOSE CDS - YOU DONT HAVE TO SAY ANYTHING, HES BRINGING THEM 4 SURE ON SUNDAY. :thumbsup: 
IF IM NOT THERE GRAB THEM FOR ME...


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Apr 2 2004, 10:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Apr 2 2004, 10:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: GUEY - HEY ABOUT THOSE CDS - YOU DONT HAVE TO SAY ANYTHING, HES BRINGING THEM 4 SURE ON SUNDAY. :thumbsup: 
IF IM NOT THERE GRAB THEM FOR ME...[/b][/quote]
Ok, but tell him I WANT MY CD"S BACK!
:angry:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699+Apr 2 2004, 12:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Freddie699 @ Apr 2 2004, 12:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, but tell him I WANT MY CD"S BACK!
:angry: [/b][/quote]
YEAH..OKAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Apr 2 2004, 10:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Apr 2 2004, 10:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH..OKAY :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Ok, cool!
  :biggrin:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb+Apr 2 2004, 11:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (chula57bomb @ Apr 2 2004, 11:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH..OKAY :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Mar 31 2004, 02:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Mar 31 2004, 02:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--somos1reyes_@Mar 15 2004, 08:06 PM
> *milwaukee loggin whats up chi-town :biggrin:*











SOMOSUNO whats up homies![/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: "CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL"


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Apr 2 2004, 08:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Apr 2 2004, 08:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]
:twak: donde andabas culero pos ya deja a la pinche MICHELLE queta:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER+Apr 4 2004, 06:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SOLITOS RIDER @ Apr 4 2004, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: "CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL"[/b][/quote]
So why weren't you there :0 :0 Fines carnal fines so que paso :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 5 2004, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NIMSTER64 @ Apr 5 2004, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why weren't you there :0 :0 *Fines* carnal fines so que paso :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Family Function homie!!!



FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Apr 5 2004, 10:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Apr 5 2004, 10:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Family Function homie!!!



FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 Where was my invite?


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johngotti+Apr 5 2004, 09:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johngotti @ Apr 5 2004, 09:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Feb 18 2004, 04:30 PM
> *Amistad C.C.
> Aztec Sensasions C.C.
> Brown Side C.C.
> ...


 MAJESTICS K.C. will be there for sure.

























with alot more than this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

hey someone PM me, i wanna know how to get a lolo coucil started... and how to get the politicians to be on our side as well


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 7 2004, 12:51 PM
> *hey someone PM me, i wanna know how to get a lolo coucil started... and how to get the politicians to be on our side as well*


 What are you looking to find out as far as info. on the council?


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 6 2004, 06:45 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 7 2004, 12:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Apr 7 2004, 01:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> > > > > > > > > milwaukee loggin whats up chi-town :biggrin:
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> ...


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Apr 7 2004, 02:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 8 2004, 08:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

.......( 0 ) ( 0 )
...:OP 
......... / {i} \
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## johngotti (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Apr 9 2004, 12:28 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 6 2004, 01:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHO IS STILL IN??????
OUR SYMPATHY GOES OUT TO GATOR FOR THE LOSS OF HIS LOVED ONE  HEY BRO YOU KNOW WE HERE IF YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## lowered64 (Dec 11, 2002)

hey nim whats going with gator? :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2004, 01:35 AM
> *WHO IS STILL IN??????
> OUR SYMPATHY GOES OUT TO GATOR FOR THE LOSS OF HIS LOVED ONE  HEY BRO YOU KNOW WE HERE IF YOU NEED ANYTHING*


 'Que paso con El Gator homie :0 



Call me up primo


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Who still in the council.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Jul 28 2004, 04:51 PM
> *Who  still in the council.
> [snapback]2085408[/snapback]​*


Amistad C.C.
Aztec Sensasions C.C.
Brown Side C.C.
Chi-Town Big Body’s C.C.
Disillusion C.C.
Don’t be Fooled C.C.
El Barrio C.C.
Individuals C.C. - www.individuals.cc
Just 4 Fun C.C.
L.A.W. C.C.
Majestics C.C. - www.majestics.cc

Nice Dreams C.C.
Old School Members Only C.C.
Originales Four Life C.C.
Psycho Dreams C.C.
Pura Familia C.C. - www.purafamilia.com
Selective Styles C.C. - www.SelectiveStyles.com
Solitos C.C. - www.solitosco.com - www.solitoscarclub.com
Somos Unos C.C. - 
Solow C.C.
South Side Cruiser C.C.
Untouchables C.C.
Ultimate Seduction C.C.

It's about it


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Jul 29 2004, 10:12 AM
> *Amistad C.C.
> Aztec Sensasions C.C.
> Brown Side C.C.
> ...


Orale, uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Amistad C.C.
Azteca C.C.
Aztec Sensasions C.C.
Brown Side C.C.
Chi-Town Big Body’s C.C.
Disillusion C.C.
Don’t be Fooled C.C.
El Barrio C.C.
Individuals C.C.
Just 4 Fun C.C.
L.A.W. C.C.
Majestics C.C. 
Nice Dreams C.C.
Old School Members Only C.C.
Originals Four Life C.C.
Outfit C.C.
Psycho Dreams C.C.
Pura Familia C.C. 
Selective Styles C.C. 
Solitos C.C. 
Somosuno C.C. 
So low Riders C.C.
South Side Cruiser C.C.
Untouchables C.C.
Ultimate Seduction C.C.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Jul 30 2004, 09:31 PM
> *Amistad C.C.
> Azteca C.C.
> Aztec Sensasions C.C.
> ...


*YOU MISSED EXOTIC LOWRIDERS CAR SHOW YESTERDAY IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*DUB SUPER SERIES SHOW AUGUST 7TH 2004 CHICAGO,ILLINOIS AT THE MCCORMICK PLACE 5PM-11PM

SEE YOU THERE RAZA!*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Aug 2 2004, 02:46 PM
> *YOU MISSED EXOTIC LOWRIDERS CAR SHOW YESTERDAY IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT
> [snapback]2098518[/snapback]​*


AND YOU MISSED THE COUNCIL MEETING :0 :0 :0 SOME ONE IS ON TIME OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: SON PAJAS PRIMO :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 2 2004, 10:53 PM
> *AND YOU MISSED THE COUNCIL MEETING :0  :0  :0 SOME ONE IS ON TIME OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao: SON PAJAS PRIMO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2099909[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
_What council meeting?_ :ugh:
*Fuck homie by the time I knew it ......it was to late to even call
I was drinking up con los homie's de CRUIZIN IN STYLE C.C.*


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 2 2004, 10:53 PM
> *AND YOU MISSED THE COUNCIL MEETING :0  :0  :0 SOME ONE IS ON TIME OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao: SON PAJAS PRIMO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2099909[/snapback]​*


sorry we didnt make it,see you at the next one though  :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Aug 4 2004, 04:19 PM
> *sorry we didnt make it,see you at the next one though   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2105937[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## GatorCeoGod (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Aug 4 2004, 04:19 PM
> *sorry we didnt make it,see you at the next one though   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2105937[/snapback]​*


...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GatorCeoGod_@Aug 6 2004, 09:00 PM
> *...
> 
> [snapback]2113636[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

My Webpage
:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

hey i was woundering what goes on at these meatings and what i talked about. im from minnesota and we are not that big with lowriding . Im in a lowrider club called supreme clientele cc some might have hear of us .
but im the VP in my club and the at the end of the year me or one of the other members will be takeing over the prez spot becauce our prez is not a leader and he has been holding as back as a club. so i was woundering what clubs talk about a meatings and what is talked at the counicil. im trying to make my club strong and put minnesota on the map so any advice you can give me would be nice
thanks


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

hey i was woundering what goes on at these meatings and what i talked about. im from minnesota and we are not that big with lowriding . Im in a lowrider club called supreme clientele cc some might have hear of us .
but im the VP in my club and the at the end of the year me or one of the other members will be takeing over the prez spot becauce our prez is not a leader and he has been holding as back as a club. so i was woundering what clubs talk about a meatings and what is talked at the counicil. im trying to make my club strong and put minnesota on the map so any advice you can give me would be nice
thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Sep 30 2004, 09:12 PM
> *hey i was woundering what goes on at these meatings and what i talked about. im from minnesota and we are not that big with lowriding . Im in a lowrider club called supreme clientele cc some might have hear of us .
> but im the VP in my club and the at the end of the year me or one of the other members will be takeing over the prez spot becauce our prez  is not a leader and he has been holding as back as a club. so i was woundering what clubs talk about a meatings and what is talked at the counicil. im trying to make my club strong and put minnesota on the map so any advice you can give me would be nice
> thanks
> [snapback]2258900[/snapback]​*


well the council is made up of some of the clubs in chicago.There are more that want to get in but we have rules and regulations.All clubs are welcome if they meet the criteria.we talk about up coming events.We also help out the comunity by donating food and toys when needed we have food drives and toy drives we are all in it to help others not to benifit from it because you won't.I like it because you get to know every one and it's not like a hate thing.Everyone gets along and if there is a problem we squash it right there and then.Now what you talk about at your club meeting is up to you.This is a little explanation on what we do.If you have any other questions let me know and I will ask the board or better yet I will give them your # if you want to pm me with it and you could talk to them personaly  good luck with your club homie.


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 30 2004, 08:03 PM
> *well the council is made up of some of the clubs in chicago.There are more that want to get in but we have rules and regulations.All clubs are welcome if they meet the criteria.we talk about up coming events.We also help out the comunity by donating food and toys when needed we have food drives and toy drives we are all in it to help others not to benifit from it because you won't.I like it because you get to know every one and it's not like a hate thing.Everyone gets along and if there is a problem we squash it right there and then.Now what you talk about at your club meeting is up to you.This is a little explanation on what we do.If you have any other questions let me know and I will ask the board or better yet I will give them your # if you want to pm me with it and you could talk to them personaly  good luck with your club homie.
> [snapback]2258969[/snapback]​*


  About sum's it up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

meeting sunday at 3:00 at the forest preserve at foster and cicero see you all there


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 5 2004, 02:18 PM
> *meeting sunday at 3:00 at the forest preserve at foster and cicero see you all there
> [snapback]2363067[/snapback]​*


Thanx for the DVD primo  


GOOD MEETING 'QUE NO


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*CONGRATS TO RENE FROM PURA FAMILIA WHO HIT THE STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE WITH HIS FLEETWOOD ............. CONGRATS CARNAL*










PIC OF THE HOMIE RENE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Feb 19 2004, 09:57 AM
> *Pura Familia Car Club
> A proud member of the Chicago Lowrider Council
> http:\\www.purafamilia.com
> [snapback]1644665[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS AND DANCERS COMING THIS SUNDAY IN ANN ARBOR MI. BIG $$$$$$$$$ PAY OFFS[attachmentid=260713]


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

It's been awhile this topic has been taken to the top................

*T T T for my Chicago Lowrider Council homies*


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Where's everyone at?


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Sep 30 2007, 02:25 AM~8898815
> *Where's everyone at?
> *


 It's just you house :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Sep 30 2007, 04:18 PM~8901745
> *It's just you house  :biggrin:
> *


I see no one wants to keep the topic going.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

ANY CHI-TOWN CLUB GOING TO LAS VEGAS?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am not sure if theres anyother clubs ion lay it low that are in the council.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

These are the only clubs left in the council:

Disillusions Car Club 
Don't Be Fooled C.C 
Just 4 Fun Car Club 
Neighborhood Legends C.C 
Old School Members Only Car Club 
Pesados Car Club 
Psycho Dreams Car Club 
Regulator Car Club 
Southside Cruisers C.C. 
Untouchables Car Club 
EL BARRIO C.C


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

NEXT COUNCIL MEETING 

Sunday, October 07, 2007

AT 2:00 P.M.

AT CICERO AND FOSTER


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

LOST SOME CLUBS .WHY?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 3 2007, 08:46 AM~8922386
> * LOST SOME CLUBS .WHY?
> *


I think its because its winter.or alot of clubs want to get something out of it .instead of thinking positive and contributing to the movement.


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 2 2007, 04:35 PM~8918180
> *These are the only clubs left in the council:
> 
> Disillusions Car Club
> ...


*wow thats a great loss*

_Amistad Car Club 
Aztec Sensations Car Club 
Brownside Car Club 
Disillusions Car Club 
Don't Be Fooled Car Club
El Barrio Car Club 
Individuals Car Club - Chicago 
Just For Fun Car Club 
L.A.W Car Club 
Majestics Car Club - Chicago 
Members Only Car Club
Nice Dreams Car Club 
Old School Members Only Car Club 
Originales Four Life Car Club 
Perfection Car Club 
Pura Familia Car Club -www.purafamilia.com 
Selective Styles Car Club - www.selectivestyles.com
Solow Car Club 
Solitos Car Club - WWW.SOLITOSCARCLUB.COM
SomosUno Car Club 
South Side Cruisers Car Club 
Toghether Car Club - Chicago 
Untouchables Car Club _


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 3 2007, 10:59 AM~8923548
> *I think its because its winter.or alot of clubs want to get something out of it .instead of thinking positive and contributing to the movement.
> *


*I would have to disagree homie ..... when there were meetings in the winter everyone was there to roll I remember my first meeting you were there it was at a car wash years ago shooot the place was packed.And some of the clubs who left are far from not thinking positive and contributing to the movement SOMOSUNO and there unity cruize was a prime example of unity and keeping the lowrider onda rollin*  Still love you though homie just thought I'd add my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 3 2007, 11:59 AM~8923548
> *I think its because its winter.or alot of clubs want to get something out of it .instead of thinking positive and contributing to the movement.
> *


thay left because thay want from the council but thay are not giving 4 some of them we dont throw anyone out thay leave on there owen the door is open 4 them to come back


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE+Sep 30 2007, 08:37 PM~8902789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day of the Vegas Supershow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 3 2007, 12:24 PM~8923784
> *I would have to disagree  homie ..... when there were meetings in the winter everyone was there to roll I remember my first meeting you were there it was at a car wash years ago shooot the place was packed.And some of the clubs who left are far from not thinking positive and contributing to the movement SOMOSUNO and there unity cruize was a prime example of unity and keeping the lowrider onda rollin    Still love you though homie just thought I'd add my .02  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you homie I was just saying that I heard alot of clubs that are not in it now saying that they never got nothing out of being in the council.everyone leaves as they please just like we did.  but the movement is still strong


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 3 2007, 09:59 AM~8923548
> *I think its because its winter.or alot of clubs want to get something out of it .instead of thinking positive and contributing to the movement.
> *


WASNT IT LIKE THAT FROM THE BEGINNING NIM ....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3ONE2 RIDERS_@Oct 3 2007, 03:33 PM~8925135
> *WASNT IT LIKE THAT FROM THE BEGINNING NIM ....
> *


yup


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

chevyrida

:wave:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

It needs to have vision,and i heard from other clubs that they got nothing out of it.Also,Maybe need a new leader or committee?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 3 2007, 04:34 PM~8925599
> *It needs to have vision,and i heard from other clubs that they got nothing out of it.Also,Maybe need a new leader or committee?
> *


well thats the thing you ain't suposed to get nothing out of it.but it has gotten alot of exposure as far as news and media goes.so thats something that benifits all of us.so I think its a good just like what N.I.L.A. is doing up on the north side.


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twingirls_@Oct 3 2007, 12:10 PM~8924538
> *thay left because thay want from the council but thay are not giving 4 some of them we dont throw anyone out thay leave on there owen the door is open 4 them to come back
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: WHAT HAPPENED WITH RICARDO FROM (ROLLERZ ONLY)


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twingirls_@Oct 3 2007, 02:10 PM~8924538
> *thay left because thay want from the council but thay are not giving 4 some of them we dont throw anyone out thay leave on there owen the door is open 4 them to come back
> *


Every club has their own reasons for participating or not in the Council and should not be generalized why they left. :biggrin: 

*The main thing is that the lowrider movement keeps going forward and possitive.*  










Respect all clubs as if they were your own!


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 3 2007, 02:34 PM~8925599
> *It needs to have vision,and i heard from other clubs that they got nothing out of it.Also,Maybe need a new leader or committee?
> *


I agree with what I highlited  you do that you may even get NILA to combine instead of 2 diffrent alliances or councils within miles of each other


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Oct 3 2007, 08:59 PM~8927715
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  WHAT HAPPENED WITH RICARDO FROM (ROLLERZ ONLY)
> *


did Rick get the boot?? I remember when we were there he wanted or was a board member dunno what happened


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Oct 3 2007, 11:03 PM~8928165
> *Every club has their own reasons for participating or not in the Council and should not be generalized why they left.  :biggrin:
> 
> The main thing is that the lowrider movement keeps going forward and possitive.
> ...


WHATS UP PURAFAMILIA YOUR ARE RIGHT KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVING AND YES RESPECT ALL CLUBS


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LISTO_@Oct 3 2007, 11:19 PM~8928254
> *I agree with what I highlited   you do that you may even get NILA to combine instead of 2 diffrent alliances or councils within miles of each other
> *


THE CEO DONT RUN THE COUNCIL THE CLUBS RUN THE COUNCIL THE CEO IS THERE FOR PEOPLE TO TALK TOO AND TO GET THING FOR THE COUNCIL LIKE NEWS PHOTO SHOOTS CHEACK OUT THE CHANEL 2 NEWS EYE ON CHICAGO


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Oct 3 2007, 07:59 PM~8927715
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  WHAT HAPPENED WITH RICARDO FROM (ROLLERZ ONLY)
> *


 :biggrin: 
I guess things happen for the better....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63+Oct 3 2007, 09:59 PM~8927715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie?you guys going to vegas?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Don Gotti where you at?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 4 2007, 07:33 AM~8929930
> *Don Gotti where you at?
> *


  Que onda mi NIM whats poppin homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 4 2007, 09:14 AM~8930050
> *  Que onda mi NIM whats poppin homie
> *


JUST CHILLIN.i SAW WHAT LISTO WROTE.just wondering if thats how NILA feels?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 4 2007, 06:30 AM~8929923
> *
> whats up homie?you guys going to vegas?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 4 2007, 08:22 AM~8929903
> *:biggrin:
> I guess things happen for the better....
> *


What's up pinche Ricardo? Been a while homie! Hope all is good!


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twingirls_@Oct 4 2007, 07:51 AM~8929851
> *THE CEO DONT RUN THE COUNCIL THE CLUBS RUN THE COUNCIL THE CEO IS THERE FOR PEOPLE TO TALK TOO AND TO GET THING FOR THE COUNCIL LIKE NEWS PHOTO SHOOTS CHEACK OUT THE CHANEL 2 NEWS EYE ON CHICAGO
> *


Gator, you do what you need to do! CEO, President, Spokesperson it does not matter! The council has grown into you, continue doing what you like doing.

For all of us that do not belong to the council, we should respect it and let them run it as they wish.  What they do does not affect us... :biggrin: let them be!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Oct 4 2007, 07:57 AM~8930121
> *What's up pinche Ricardo?  Been a while homie!  Hope all is good!
> 
> 
> *



Not much.. just working along. Hope all is well with you as well.

Whast new?


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Oct 4 2007, 10:28 AM~8930157
> *Gator, you do what you need to do!  CEO, President, Spokesperson it does not matter!  The council has grown into you, continue doing what you like doing.
> 
> For all of us that do not belong to the council, we should respect it and let them run it as they wish.   What they do does not affect us...  :biggrin:  let them be!
> ...


you are wright the council is still here and we dont turn no one away people leave on there owen i am the spokman only i dont run the council the clubs run the council thanks hope to see you at the banquet


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey homies lets keep it on top :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin: 
TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

so who all is going to the old school meet new school banquet.hey gator maybe its the name of the banquet that is detering people on going.maybe it should have read all lowriders and non lowriders welcome to our anual banquet.special apreance by so and so .dinner included open bar from certain time to certain time. or even you could have made it a thanks giving banquet.I don't know.either way I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

NIM IS RIGHT, MAYBE SHOULD HAVE NAMED IT DIFFERENT?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 5 2007, 12:20 PM~8938488
> *NIM IS RIGHT, MAYBE SHOULD HAVE NAMED IT DIFFERENT?
> *


X3


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

no mater what we name it people will still find it to be not a good name so i see that we will not have one next year and i will be getting out of the lowrider movement so people can do things and i will be no were to be found


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twingirls_@Oct 5 2007, 02:36 PM~8938914
> *no mater what we name it  people will still find it to be not a good name so i see that we will not have one next year and i will be getting out of the lowrider movement  so people can do things and i will be no were to be found
> *


hey homie you asked so I gave my input.hey bro I see it this way.its like a gamble like when you open a buisness up for the first time.the first year will be tough but the next year will be better.and then bigger stick with it.damn why you get all hurt homie.you asked so we replied.and what does you getting out of lowriding have to do with anything.you ain't holding no one back homie.  no harm ment.I was just responding to your coment


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

GATOR DON"T TAKE IT LIKE A ATTACK.IT IS SIMPLY A COMMENT.


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

I KNOW THE SHOW WILL BE A ALRIGHT.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OK FELLAS I JUST GOT MY TICKET I WILL BE THERE.I AM TELLING YOU IT SOUNDS LIKE FUN.I FIGURE ID GET MY TICKET BEFORE THEY ALL SELL OUT.SEE YOU GUYS THERE. :biggrin: DON'T MIND THE TITLE TAKE IT AS A GET TOGETHER FOR THE LAST TIME OF THE YEAR.THATS HOW I AM TAKING IT.LETS GET OUR DRINK ON.YOU CAN'T BEAT IT.DINNER AND OPEN BAR PLUS THEY ARE HAVING PRIZES :biggrin: WHO KNOWS WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN  PLUS YOU GET TO MEET A FAMOUS PERSON


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

NIM IS RIGHT LET IT BE A GOOD TIME.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I would like to thank the person that made it posible for me to go.you know who you are.thank you very much


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: NIM FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: LEADERS WILL STAND UP


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we are all leaders in this life style.we can not let eachother down regaurdless of the situation.we are a small comunitee in the chi and we all nedd to suport each other regaurdless.you know everyone reads this thread and they want to see how united we are.lets show them how we do it in the chi.and I think this will be a great way to show everyone that we can hang .And lets make them jelous about it by taking pics of the unity at the banquet.who's down :biggrin: I will be there along with everyone els.WE ARE HARD HEADED SOMETIMES.I SAY LET BY GONES BE BY GONES AND LET DO THIS BEFORE THE WINTER HITS AND WE ALL BE LIKE DAMN I SHOULD HAVE GONE.LOL BE PART OF THE HISTORY :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2007, 12:40 AM~8942150
> *we are all leaders in this life style.we can not let eachother down regaurdless of the situation.we are a small comunitee in the chi and we all nedd to suport each other regaurdless.you know everyone reads this thread and they want to see how united we are.lets show them how we do it in the chi.and I think this will be a great way to show everyone that we can hang .And lets make them jelous about it by taking pics of the unity at the banquet.who's down :biggrin: I will be there along with everyone els.WE ARE HARD HEADED SOMETIMES.I SAY LET BY GONES BE BY GONES AND LET DO THIS BEFORE THE WINTER HITS AND WE ALL BE LIKE DAMN I SHOULD HAVE GONE.LOL BE PART OF THE HISTORY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Oct 3 2007, 10:23 PM~8928283
> *did Rick get the boot?? I remember when we were there he wanted or was a board member dunno what happened
> *




????? what did happen 2 Rick 

He's a Str8 up COOL E$E !!!


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

QUOTE(twingirls @ Oct 3 2007, 12:10 PM) 
thay left because thay want from the council but thay are not giving 4 some of them we dont throw anyone out thay leave on there owen the door is open 4 them to come back





> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Oct 3 2007, 08:59 PM~8927715
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  WHAT HAPPENED WITH RICARDO FROM (ROLLERZ ONLY)
> *




SOOO what HAPPENED 2 RICARDO from R-O ??? :dunno::dunno::dunno: 

would SOMEONE plz ANSWER this question !!!

He is a Str8 up COOL HOMIE !!! :dunno:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: need answers


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 6 2007, 11:27 AM~8943621
> *QUOTE(twingirls @ Oct 3 2007, 12:10 PM)
> thay left because thay want from the council but thay are not giving 4 some of them we dont throw anyone out thay leave on there owen the door is open 4 them to come back
> SOOO  what HAPPENED 2 RICARDO from R-O ???  :dunno::dunno::dunno:
> ...


I SAID I DONT KNOW


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Sep 30 2007, 08:37 PM~8902789
> *ANY CHI-TOWN CLUB GOING TO LAS VEGAS?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HUMMMM 


ROLLERZ ONLY ....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

Who cares if it happened for the best then let it be


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 7 2007, 12:11 AM~8945993
> *Who cares if it happened for the best then let it be
> *




Hey Homie

r U replying about ME asking about WHAT happened 2 Ricardo from

Rollerz Only ???


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 6 2007, 11:42 PM~8945869
> *I SAID I DONT KNOW
> *


pinche pajaro METICHE :twak: :buttkick: 









did U get the pics :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 7 2007, 08:03 PM~8949405
> *Hey Homie
> 
> r U replying about ME asking about WHAT happened 2 Ricardo from
> ...


if he got kicked out he got kicked out so if he did then it was what was best for the council


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 7 2007, 09:09 PM~8949426
> *if he got kicked out he got kicked out so if he did then it was what was best for the council
> *



that's NOT how it happened @ ALL


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 7 2007, 08:58 PM~8949785
> *that's NOT how it happened @ ALL
> *


i didnt hear the whole story either


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

THIS IS NOT A COUNCIL EVENT LET"S UNITE AND HAVE FUN.

!!!!!! HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!!! Limited tickets first come first serve...............
ALL YOU CAN EAT, ALL YOU CAN DRINK, TICKETS WILL NOT BE SOLD @ THE DOORS, MUST DRESS TO IMPRESS, WE ASK CAR CLUBS BRING 1 OF YOUR PLAUQES, EVENT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE, 50/50 RAFLE AND OTHER PRIZES...16 OR OLDER TO ENTER, FROM 6:00 PM to MIDNIGHT....ANY OTHER INFO CALL ANY CONTACT NUMBERS ON THIS FLYER


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

QUOTE(solitoscarclub @ Oct 3 2007, 10:23 PM) 
did Rick get the boot?? I remember when we were there he wanted or was a board member dunno what happened





????? what did happen 2 Rick 

He's a Str8 up COOL E$E !!! 


QUOTE(twingirls @ Oct 3 2007, 12:10 PM) 
thay left because thay want from the council but thay are not giving 4 some of them we dont throw anyone out thay leave on there owen the door is open 4 them to come back




QUOTE(CHI-63 @ Oct 3 2007, 08:59 PM) 
WHAT HAPPENED WITH RICARDO FROM (ROLLERZ ONLY)





SOOO what HAPPENED 2 RICARDO from R-O ??? 

would SOMEONE plz ANSWER this question !!!

He is a Str8 up COOL HOMIE !!! 


""" STILL WAITING 4 an ANSWER """


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 9 2007, 12:13 AM~8957526
> *QUOTE(solitoscarclub @ Oct 3 2007, 10:23 PM)
> did Rick get the boot?? I remember when we were there he wanted or was a board member dunno what happened
> ????? what did happen 2 Rick
> ...


*I think there gonna ignore you and avoid the question.I think they were hoping you would go away but you haven't LMAO* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I do agree Ric's a cool homie though


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Oct 9 2007, 10:25 AM~8959096
> *:dunno:
> *


x2 I never knew what happened.well the whole story.whats up homie congratts on the win bro.it is well deserved.sorry I missed your call.I have been busy tring to get my shit together.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 9 2007, 09:36 AM~8959154
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

GO BEARS!!!!!!BRING ON VIQUEENS


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

WHATS THIS ABOUT A STORY??


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 9 2007, 10:13 AM~8959032
> *I think there gonna ignore you and avoid the question.I think they were hoping you would go away but you haven't LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I do agree Ric's a cool homie though
> *


all you guys need a life what happen it is over the council did boot him out he got out we told him he can come back its up to him allyou guys dont have anything else to talk about but old shit get a life and move on


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twingirls_@Oct 10 2007, 04:56 AM~8967225
> *all you guys need a life what happen it is over the council did boot him out he got out we told him he can come back its up to him allyou guys dont have anything else to talk about but old shit get a life and move on
> *




DON'T GET YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Oct 10 2007, 10:11 AM~8968583
> *DON'T GET YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*Hey get a life man*

















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Oct 10 2007, 12:11 PM~8968583
> *DON'T GET YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry there not in a bunch i just dont think all you guys have a life but to start talking about other people or things that dont have to do with you so till next time keep lowriding  :biggrin:


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

if you dont like the council move on and get a life dont talk about the council, the council dont talk about anyone bad :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twingirls+Oct 10 2007, 05:56 AM~8967225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



""" WOW """ all this TENTION & ANGER over a SIMPLE question about one of the COOLEST HOMIES around,who help BRING 2 CHICAGO ( Our Fine City ) one of the BADDEST car clubs out there & is 
ALWAYS & in a POSITIVE WAY promoting the LOWRIDER MOVEMENT... Naaa NOT COOL !!!

& p.s. I DONT have any kids nor am I married but """ I DO HAVE A LIFE """

2bad SOME do not see the TRUE VALUE of UNITY & FRIENDSHIP

well I'm going 2 go 2 Home Depot or Best Buy or Jewel or even THE MEGA MALL & see if they have

""" LIVES 4 $ALE """  

i just hope i can afford it cuzzz NORTH$IDE MEXICANS like ME can't read 2 well :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

hay pablo your in the council i think and you dont talk for the council i see cool i think i was the first guy that help you get into lowriding , i think lets end all this stuff ok


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 10 2007, 11:42 AM~8969181
> *""" WOW """ all this TENTION & ANGER over a SIMPLE question about one of the COOLEST HOMIES around,who help BRING 2 CHICAGO ( Our Fine City ) one of the BADDEST car clubs out there & is
> ALWAYS & in a POSITIVE WAY promoting the LOWRIDER MOVEMENT... Naaa NOT COOL !!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Oct 4 2007, 10:28 AM~8930157
> *Gator, you do what you need to do!  CEO, President, Spokesperson it does not matter!  The council has grown into you, continue doing what you like doing.
> 
> For all of us that do not belong to the council, we should respect it and let them run it as they wish.   What they do does not affect us...  :biggrin:  let them be!
> ...


:wave: 
See highligthed above! *Let them be homies!*


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twingirls_@Oct 10 2007, 01:27 PM~8969532
> *hay pablo your in the council i think and you dont talk for the council i see cool i think i was the first guy that help you get into lowriding , i think  lets end all this stuff ok
> *



1st...GATOR lets get the record stratight, u DID NOT get ME into LOWRIDING
I """ HUNG OUT """ with JOE MARZANO & NANDO way back in 1990 & I did the same with """ GROUPE c.c ELA """ during the same time, I DID NOT have a clue of who u were back then, I met U in 2004 """" 14yrs later """ & yes u did give ME 
JOE (Designs Unlimited) number were I went 2 meet him ( UNESCORTED )
& were WE put MY CADDY 2GETHER...sooo how did u GET ME in2 LOWRIDING???

2nd """ I NEVER SAID that """ I SPEAK 4 THE COUNCIL""" re-read what I wrote
were in the text do u read that I speak 4 the council !!! I asked what happened 2
RICARDO not WHAT HAPPENED 2 the council

3rd Gator u DID NOT get ME """PABLO""" into LOWRIDING
matter of FACT """ CHEECH & CHONG """ got ME interested when I saw
""" UP IN SMOKE """ 4 the 1st time back in 1984...I DID NOT know u back then 
either ... SORRY 4 """ ur """ MIS-INFORMATION !!!


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

P.S. gator

I also $$$ JOE with my """ OWN MONEY """ for services rendered on my CADDY
no one took up a collection 4 ME
& u DEFINETLY ( did NOT """ HELP FIT THE BILL 4 MY RAMFLA """ )
& u DEFINELTY ( did NOT """ HELP wrench on my ride either """ )

sooo were do u GET OFF saying that u got ME in2 this LIFESTYLE

I DECIDED when & how 

u NEVER convinced ME of getting in...I like EVERYONE else out there made that
desiction 4 MYSELF by MYSELF & with my OWN $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Oct 10 2007, 01:54 PM~8969757
> *:wave:
> See highligthed above!AGREE
> 
> ...


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 10 2007, 01:42 PM~8969181
> *""" WOW """ all this TENTION & ANGER over a SIMPLE question about one of the COOLEST HOMIES around,who help BRING 2 CHICAGO ( Our Fine City ) one of the BADDEST car clubs out there & is
> ALWAYS & in a POSITIVE WAY promoting the LOWRIDER MOVEMENT... Naaa NOT COOL !!!
> 
> ...


MEGA MALL burned down out of business.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Alright everyone needs to squash this shit and keep the movement going let the past be left behind.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Gator..see alot of drama in here homie ..but no matter keep your head up..unity is power HOMIE...MUCH LOVE FROM THE HLC...


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 10 2007, 02:30 PM~8969998
> *I AGREE
> 
> :wave:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> """ WOW """ all this TENTION & ANGER over a SIMPLE question about one of the COOLEST HOMIES around,who help BRING 2 CHICAGO ( Our Fine City ) one of the BADDEST car clubs out there & is
> ALWAYS & in a POSITIVE WAY promoting the LOWRIDER MOVEMENT... Naaa NOT COOL !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 7 2007, 09:09 PM~8949426
> *if he got kicked out he got kicked out so if he did then it was what was best for the council
> *



r u even in the council ???

cuz I never saw u @ any meetings or council functions ???


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 10 2007, 04:51 PM~8970609
> *MEGA MALL burned down out of business.
> 
> *


 :0 hell no.when did that happened?where am I going to get my K-9 now :angry: theres this auto parts store on deversy but they never have strwberry.what other scents smell good?is it blossom the one everyone uses?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 10 2007, 06:05 PM~8971070
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: your funny bro.are you going to the banquet?


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 10 2007, 05:45 PM~8970945
> *wuz up Gator..see alot of drama in here homie ..but no matter keep your head up..unity is power HOMIE...MUCH LOVE FROM THE HLC...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks my brother my head is always up


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twingirls_@Oct 10 2007, 08:47 PM~8972332
> *thanks my brother my head is always up
> *


  :thumbsup: thats more like it bro.when you said you were geting out the life style I was like wtf.


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 10 2007, 02:54 PM~8969765
> *1st...GATOR lets get the record stratight, u DID NOT get ME into LOWRIDING
> I """ HUNG OUT """ with JOE MARZANO & NANDO way back in 1990 & I did the same with """ GROUPE c.c ELA """ during the same time, I DID NOT have a clue of who u were back then, I met U in 2004 """" 14yrs later """ & yes u did give ME
> JOE (Designs Unlimited) number were I went 2 meet him ( UNESCORTED )
> ...


sorry pablo your the man im the small guy and yes you dont speak for the council and you dont even say your in the council well thats cool bro im very sorry i will not go on with this ok im out :angry:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2007, 08:32 PM~8972215
> *:0 hell no.when did that happened?where am I going to get my K-9 now :angry: theres this auto parts store on deversy but they never have strwberry.what other scents smell good?is it blossom the one everyone uses?
> *


This happened first week of september it was even in the news


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 10 2007, 09:05 PM~8972530
> *This happened first week of september it was even in the news
> *


THAT SUCKS :angry:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Oct 10 2007, 07:32 PM~8972215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we got ur video in vegas...its nice! keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave: WHAT GATOR GOT PLANNED FOR 2008?I MEAN THE COUNCIL.


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 11 2007, 03:34 PM~8978325
> *:wave: WHAT GATOR GOT PLANNED FOR 2008?I MEAN THE COUNCIL.
> *


how about some help from you give me some things to do i will try to make them work i will need help from some other people my plans for 2008 is to get other people in the council to do things like more shows and events from the council :biggrin: i will keep a open min e for everyone it will be a new year may god bless all riders  call a brother if you can help 773-727-7533


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: MASTERS OF THE STREET TYPE SHOW.SOMETHING OVER THE WINTER?SOMETHING INSIDE?JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 13 2007, 08:23 AM~8991464
> *:biggrin: MASTERS OF THE STREET TYPE SHOW.SOMETHING OVER THE WINTER?SOMETHING INSIDE?JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


DID YOU GET YOUR TICKETS TO THE BANQUET AND YES I WILL TRY TO GET A INDOOR SHOW FOR THE CHI GIVE ME A CALL 773-727-7533


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 10 2007, 01:42 PM~8969181
> *""" WOW """ all this TENTION & ANGER over a SIMPLE question about one of the COOLEST HOMIES around,who help BRING 2 CHICAGO ( Our Fine City ) one of the BADDEST car clubs out there & is
> ALWAYS & in a POSITIVE WAY promoting the LOWRIDER MOVEMENT... Naaa NOT COOL !!!
> 
> ...


WHATS UP PABLO NO LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

I WILL CALL ANGEL ABOUT THE TICKETS


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 10 2007, 02:51 PM~8970609
> *MEGA MALL burned down out of business.
> 
> *


I WAS 1 OF THE PEOPLE THAT CALLED THA FIRE STATION......I WAS WORKING(DRIVING)AT THE TIME :cheesy: 




AND NO I DONT HAVE PICS :roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 08:28 PM~8973284
> *GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT...
> 
> SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO
> ...


HAHAH THIS MUTHATRUCKER


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 13 2007, 06:23 AM~8991464
> *:biggrin: MASTERS OF THE STREET TYPE SHOW.SOMETHING OVER THE WINTER?SOMETHING INSIDE?JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


THATS A DAMN GOOD IDEA..........HAVING MORE INDOOR SHOWS IN THE WINTER


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 16 2007, 10:59 PM~9018687
> *THATS A DAMN GOOD IDEA..........HAVING  MORE INDOOR SHOWS IN THE WINTER
> *


You have Chevyvette Vest in November 2007 and World of Wheels January 2008 one more will be good. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 16 2007, 11:36 PM~9019895
> *You have Chevyvette Vest in November 2007 and World of Wheels January 2008 one more will be good.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: A LOWRIDER SHOW WOULD BE NICE


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: MAYBE THE COUNCIL SHOULD HAVE NAMED THE BANQUET ,BLVD NIGHTS IN CHI-TOWN.OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT INSTEAD OF NEW SCHOOL MEETS OLD SCHOOL.JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 20 2007, 07:40 AM~9044813
> *:biggrin: MAYBE THE COUNCIL SHOULD HAVE NAMED THE BANQUET ,BLVD NIGHTS IN CHI-TOWN.OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT INSTEAD OF NEW SCHOOL MEETS OLD SCHOOL.JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> *


TRU..... :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

SEND SOME HEAT LEGEND


----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Oct 20 2007, 10:26 AM~9044954
> *TRU..... :biggrin:
> *


ARE U COMING TO THE BANQUET COME OUT AND SEE HOW THE BANQUET IS THE NAME IS JUST A NAME THE PEOPLE MAKE THE BANQUET NOT THE NAME ITS ONLY A NAME THE BANQUET IS FOR ALL CLUBS AND NONE CLUBS TO COME OUT AND HAVE FUN I WILL LIKE TO SEE YOU AT THE BANQUET


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twingirls_@Oct 20 2007, 06:19 PM~9047261
> *ARE U COMING TO THE BANQUET  COME OUT AND SEE HOW THE BANQUET IS THE NAME IS JUST A NAME THE PEOPLE MAKE THE BANQUET NOT THE NAME ITS ONLY A NAME THE BANQUET IS FOR ALL CLUBS AND NONE CLUBS TO COME OUT AND HAVE FUN I WILL LIKE TO SEE YOU AT THE BANQUET
> *


DAMN U MADE ME FEEL LIKE I HAVE DRANK MORE THEN 20 BEERS ON THAT ONE


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: JUST MY 2 CENTS GATOR.I WILL GET MY TICKET IF I DON't WORK THAT WEEKEND.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## twingirls (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 21 2007, 06:59 AM~9049769
> *:biggrin: JUST MY 2 CENTS GATOR.I WILL GET MY TICKET IF I DON't  WORK THAT WEEKEND.
> *


cool it will be a good time THE BANQUET IS THE LAST BIG EVENT SO COME OUT AND HAVE FUN  CALL ME AT 773-727-7533


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 16 2007, 10:54 PM~9018650
> *I WAS 1 OF THE PEOPLE THAT CALLED THA FIRE STATION......I WAS WORKING(DRIVING)AT THE TIME :cheesy:
> AND NO        I DONT HAVE PICS :roflmao:
> *


IT WAS ALL THE PIGEON SHIT THAT CAUGHT ON FIRE DIDN'T IT lol. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

SHOW HERE IN CHI-TOWN?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9026448


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

WHATS GOOD NIM...U TOLD ME TO HIT UP WHEN THE LIL ONE WAS BORN...HE'S HERE...GO CHECK OUT MYSPACE 4 MORE PICS.....TTYL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Oct 26 2007, 07:05 AM~9087582
> *WHATS GOOD NIM...U TOLD ME TO HIT UP WHEN THE LIL ONE WAS BORN...HE'S HERE...GO CHECK OUT MYSPACE 4 MORE PICS.....TTYL
> *


 :biggrin: how you doing sweety heart?


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: CONGRATS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 25 2007, 10:16 PM~9086581
> *IT WAS ALL THE PIGEON SHIT THAT CAUGHT ON FIRE DIDN'T IT lol. :biggrin:
> *


WE GOTA STAY WARM :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave: HEY BIRD


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Go New England Patriot$

&

Go Red $ox :cheesy: 


What up Chi-Town


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gueros Customs 2 (Jan 22, 2007)

To The Person It May Concern

I Just Want To Get All The Rumors Out In The Open :angry: :angry: Someone Is Saying That WE THE SOLOW RIDERS Are Boycotting The Banqet At No Time We Said That And I Would Like These Rumors To Stop Because It Is Childish We Are All Grown People This Is BullShit If You Have Anything To Say To Us Or Our Club Call Us Dont Call Anybody Else Call Guillermo (Prez) 708-983-9340 Bibbs (Vice Prez) 847-287-4631 And If You Cant Get A Hold Of Them Call Guero The #s Are On My Avatar Also There Is A Toll Free # If You Need It :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gueros Customs 2_@Oct 30 2007, 08:47 AM~9113003
> *To The Person It May Concern
> 
> I Just Want To Get All The Rumors Out In The Open  :angry:  :angry:  Someone Is Saying That WE THE SOLOW RIDERS Are Boycotting The Banqet At No Time We Said That And I Would Like These Rumors To Stop Because It Is Childish We Are All Grown People This Is BullShit If You Have Anything To Say To Us Or Our Club Call Us Dont Call Anybody Else Call Guillermo (Prez) 708-983-9340 Bibbs (Vice Prez) 847-287-4631 And If You Cant Get A Hold Of Them Call Guero The #s Are On My Avatar Also There Is A Toll Free # If You Need It  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SET THEM STR8 HOMIE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 28 2007, 12:12 PM~9100314
> *:wave: HEY BIRD
> *


WASSEPNING


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 30 2007, 12:15 PM~9114424
> *WASSEPNING
> *



:cheesy: ur ur ur ur urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gueros Customs 2 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gueros Customs 2_@Oct 30 2007, 07:47 AM~9113003
> *To The Person It May Concern
> 
> I Just Want To Get All The Rumors Out In The Open  :angry:  :angry:  Someone Is Saying That WE THE SOLOW RIDERS Are Boycotting The Banqet At No Time We Said That And I Would Like These Rumors To Stop Because It Is Childish We Are All Grown People This Is BullShit If You Have Anything To Say To Us Or Our Club Call Us Dont Call Anybody Else Call Guillermo (Prez) 708-983-9340 Bibbs (Vice Prez) 847-287-4631 And If You Cant Get A Hold Of Them Call Guero The #s Are On My Avatar Also There Is A Toll Free # If You Need It  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

NEXT COUNCIL MEETING SUNDAY 

November 4, 2007

AT 2:00 P.M.

AT CICERO AND FOSTER


----------



## Gueros Customs 2 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gueros Customs 2_@Oct 30 2007, 07:47 AM~9113003
> *To The Person It May Concern
> 
> I Just Want To Get All The Rumors Out In The Open  :angry:  :angry:  Someone Is Saying That WE THE SOLOW RIDERS Are Boycotting The Banqet At No Time We Said That And I Would Like These Rumors To Stop Because It Is Childish We Are All Grown People This Is BullShit If You Have Anything To Say To Us Or Our Club Call Us Dont Call Anybody Else Call Guillermo (Prez) 708-983-9340 Bibbs (Vice Prez) 847-287-4631 And If You Cant Get A Hold Of Them Call Guero The #s Are On My Avatar Also There Is A Toll Free # If You Need It  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gueros Customs 2_@Oct 31 2007, 06:14 AM~9120925
> *QUOTE(Gueros Customs 2 @ Oct 30 2007, 07:47 AM)
> 
> To The Person It May Concern
> ...



Tell Em WU$$$ Up ... $LIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave: SHOW SOME SUPPORT CHI-TOWN


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Joker_AfterHours (Mar 3, 2006)

Whats up lowrider council members, got a great deal for someone looking to purchase some showtime comp pumps with rear hoses, asking 300.00..
Need to get rid of a.s.a.p........serious buyers only....can call me at 773.948.0229.
Pick up only, south side chicago.......


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: THE SHOW WAS A SUCCESS .WAY TO GO CHI-TOWN


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

*** LEAVE THE DRAMA @ HOME ***

*** & Come on Out 4 the 2nd Annual ***

*** HOOTER'$ 4 the HOLIDAYS ***

HOOTER'$... SATURDAY ... 12 - 15 - 07 ... @ ... """ 7pm """

Hooter'$ on HIGGINS just ""EAST"" of CUMBERLAND ... (aka THACHER...)

HOOTER'$ ... by O'HARE airport... ( 773 - 714 - 0193 )

call there ONLY 4 DIRECTIONS

EVERYONE & ANYONE is INVITED...

IT'S A HOMIE'S ""GET 2 GETHER"" 4 the HOLIDAYZZZ...

but WE do need a head count ASAP...

I talked 2 the Manager 2day

& he said it was cool...who"s in...? 

get @ Me A$AP 

*** LEAVE THE DRAMA @ HOME ***

&

*** Come on Out 4 the 2nd Annual ***

*** HOOTER'$ 4 the HOLIDAYS ***


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Go Patriot'$$$ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jan 20 2008, 11:48 AM~9738957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 uffin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: POST ALL SHOWS AND PICNICS IN CHI-TOWN


----------



## REGULATOR (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: XCAB


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGULATOR (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 16 2004, 08:41 PM~1746170
> *ya theres a hop memo from damage does the hop
> *


Might feel weird but the ride looked REAL good up there last year... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 12 2008, 07:46 PM~10153507
> *Might feel weird but the ride looked REAL good up there last year... :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


Oh HELL no... LOL How about that post was from 4 years ago. :0 

I'm out :no:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

*** I'll be @ the SouthSide Crusiers Picnic this Sunday @ 10am with the ***
***registration forms 4 the ChiTown Kruze***

***p.s. I'll be wearing the " Cub'$ " shirt  *** 


Saturday May 31st ... 9am - 4pm

ChiTown Kruze

$20.00 for car registration ( but ALL spectators are FREE )

""" This will be the BIGGEST outdoor car show-cruise in "OUR" city"""

this is in DownTown CHICAGO ( from 600-900 cars ) 

register with Me & I turn in the applications & they are willing to park "US" all together

let Me know ASAP... & pm Me Ur # & the type & year of car U want 2 register!!!

( if You register on there web site I will NOT be able to help out with were they park YOU )

keep " The Movement " going 4ward!!! Pablo


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Have this 1958 Impala for sale All the chrome has been redone inside and out, New front and rear bumpers, new glass all the way around, the whole under is all new pan and suspetion with disc brakes in the front, LOTS More that comes with it. Needs to be Finished. E-Mail me for more info or Phone number 
$32,000 







[/quote]


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> Have this 1958 Impala for sale All the chrome has been redone inside and out, New front and rear bumpers, new glass all the way around, the whole under is all new pan and suspetion with disc brakes in the front, LOTS More that comes with it. Needs to be Finished. E-Mail me for more info or Phone number
> $32,000


[/quote]


Thanks


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGULATOR (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## REGULATOR (Jan 10, 2007)

GOOD M


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

CONGRATS 2 ANAIS FOR MAKING IT 2 "LOWRIDER-READERS' & THEIR RIDES #2" . PUTTING CHICAGO LOWRIDING IN THE SPOT LIGHT.


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jun 23 2008, 12:12 PM~10932102
> *CONGRATS 2 ANAIS FOR MAKING IT 2 "LOWRIDER-READERS' & THEIR RIDES #2" . PUTTING CHICAGO LOWRIDING IN THE SPOT LIGHT.
> *


& Joe from $outh$ide Crui$ers - De$ign'$ Unlimited also :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

it's time again!!!
Leave the DRAMA @ the DOOR & come out & have a Good Time

Party Time 4 the Holidays

when...Saturday Nov 29th 6pm till ???

where...Chicago Joe's...2256 w Irving Park Rd ,,,Chicago Ill 60618 (773 - 203 - 9162)

http://www.chicago-joes.com/directions.html

I need a head count ASAP sooo let Me know...

Pablo... cool.gif

****** p.s.s. kids r welcomed if that helps *******

****** but I need a GENTE count ASAP cheesy.gif *******


Let Me know who's wants 2 go cool.gif


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

is anyone going to try to bring it back?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johngotti_@Feb 18 2004, 09:34 AM~1640811
> *The Chicago Lowrider Council is a group composed of local lowrider clubs that have come together with the common goal of keeping the lowrider community united and to keep the movement alive and moving forward.
> 
> *


 NICE.... THIS IS WHAT IS HAPPENING IN COLORADO http://denverarealowridercarclubs.webs.com/ CHECK IT OUT....  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.......


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Mar 17 2010, 12:07 PM~16916812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Feb 17 2010, 09:35 PM~16645568
> *NICE.... THIS IS WHAT IS HAPPENING IN COLORADO http://denverarealowridercarclubs.webs.com/ CHECK IT OUT....   KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.......
> *


Good luck with it. if runed right it will benifit the comunity


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 17 2010, 07:57 PM~16645027
> *is anyone going to try to bring it back?
> *


well nim can you help a brother to bring back the council i still have the plaquet i still love to lowride i want to get all clubs together and be strong like we hade back in the day 

CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL 

HIT ME UP IF WE SHOULD GET THE COUNCIL TOGETHER


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Apr 3 2010, 09:27 AM~17084794
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

We are doing the same in Colorado check out the site
Www.coloradolowriderallaince.com. Just got the site going. Keep up the good work


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

good to hear. it takes alot of dedication to keep it going.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Apr 2 2010, 01:21 PM~17076559
> *well nim can you help a brother to bring back the council i still have the plaquet i still love to lowride i want to get all clubs together and be strong like we hade back in the day
> 
> CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> ...


if I had the time I would but everything has changed. and in all honesty the council was getting to stricked.to many rules to abide by. every club has there own rules to abide by plus the councils. the base was there but then it kinda got out of hand.Just my opinion.


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 13 2010, 06:26 AM~17176904
> *if I had the time I would but everything has changed. and in all honesty the council was getting to stricked.to many rules to abide by. every club has there own rules to abide by plus the councils. the base was there but then it kinda got out of hand.Just my opinion.
> *


cool my brother ill give up i put it to rest R








.I.P council. god bless all


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 17 2010, 07:57 PM~16645027
> *is anyone going to try to bring it back?
> *



I know this is an old post, but did you want to see the council back?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 20 2010, 05:47 PM~17554245
> *I know this is an old post, but did you want to see the council back?
> *


it would be nice to have some sort of unity. but thats all.


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 20 2010, 08:24 PM~17556865
> *it would be nice to have some sort of unity. but thats all.
> *



Yea it would be, but you need an agenda and goals for the council to try to get thses clubs to reach for... :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 20 2010, 10:48 PM~17557191
> *Yea it would be, but you need an agenda and goals for the council to try to get thses clubs to reach for...  :cheesy:
> *


yea thats the problem. also there has to be something the clubs can get out of the council. because before it was good for the shows and stuff but now we don't have shows all we do now is picnics which in my opinion are 100x better then a show. so the council really lost a motive to exist. if the council could offer guarantee cruises with out any problems with the cops or maybe get a few spots to cruise and chill. you know things like that. cus towards the end all the council wanted was money. money money and honestly it gets expensive. I gave 400 bucks to red cross relief and the money never got there. so thats when it started for me. where did my money go and I was not the only one that gave. so thats why I say the council needs to come up with a different way of running and not depend and demand so much from the clubs. like it should be there so clubs to go to when in need of what ever it may be. just my two cent. :cheesy:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 21 2010, 07:24 AM~17560683
> *yea thats the problem. also there has to be something the clubs can get out of the council. because before it was good for the shows and stuff but now we don't have shows all we  do now is picnics which in my opinion are 100x better then a show. so the council really lost a motive to exist. if the council could offer guarantee cruises with out any problems with the cops or maybe get a few spots to cruise and chill. you know things like that. cus towards the end all the council wanted was money. money money and honestly it gets expensive. I gave 400 bucks to red cross relief and the money never got there. so thats when it started for me. where did my money go and I was not the only one that gave. so thats why I say the council needs to come up with a different way of running and not depend and demand so much from the clubs. like it should be there so clubs to go to when in need of what ever it may be. just my two cent.  :cheesy:
> *



Yea i agree with you 100% on the cruise and chill spots... As far as the money goes didnt you guys have a treasure? That way you could have seen the books whenever you guys wanted.. And there is nothing wrong with giving money if you guys used it for a purpose...The council at its high point had what 30 clubs? Do you know how much you guys could have done with all those clubs in the council.. I think the biggest problem was to much inner fighting and bitching.. Every meeting I went to was everyone crying, fighting over spots, and people asking what they can get from the council.. Also, anytime there was an issue with a car show the councils 1st reaction was to boycott the show.. To me that was always the wrong answer. if you would have handled it in different ways you might have gotten more out of it. If everyone that was in the council was on the same page and left thier egos at the door it could had did big things.. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 21 2010, 01:25 PM~17562671
> *Yea i agree with you 100% on the cruise and chill spots... As far as the money goes didnt you guys have a treasure? That way you could have seen the books whenever you guys wanted.. And there is nothing wrong with giving money if you guys used it for a purpose...The council at its high point had what 30 clubs? Do you know how much you guys could have done with all those clubs in the council.. I think the biggest problem was to much inner fighting and bitching.. Every meeting I went to was everyone crying, fighting over spots, and people asking what they can get from the council.. Also, anytime there was an issue with a car show the councils 1st reaction was to boycott the show.. To me that was always the wrong answer. if you would have handled it in different ways you might have gotten more out of it. If everyone that was in the council was on the same page and left thier egos at the door it could had did big things..  :0
> *


yea all true. I did ask to see the books and were never presented but thats a diffrent story I let bygones be bygones. I don't like to dislike anyone. I get along with everyone. thats how it should be.


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 21 2010, 08:23 PM~17566892
> *yea all true. I did ask to see the books and were never presented but thats a diffrent story I let bygones be bygones. I don't like to dislike anyone. I get along with everyone. thats how it should be.
> *



Yea we all in it for the same reason to have fun and for the love of the sport... :biggrin: BTW cruise spot for may 29th in bed ford park ill.. Starts at 11 am to 5 pm


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 21 2010, 01:25 PM~17562671
> *Yea i agree with you 100% on the cruise and chill spots... As far as the money goes didnt you guys have a treasure? That way you could have seen the books whenever you guys wanted.. And there is nothing wrong with giving money if you guys used it for a purpose...The council at its high point had what 30 clubs? Do you know how much you guys could have done with all those clubs in the council.. I think the biggest problem was to much inner fighting and bitching.. Every meeting I went to was everyone crying, fighting over spots, and people asking what they can get from the council.. Also, anytime there was an issue with a car show the councils 1st reaction was to boycott the show.. To me that was always the wrong answer. if you would have handled it in different ways you might have gotten more out of it. If everyone that was in the council was on the same page and left thier egos at the door it could had did big things..  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@May 24 2010, 08:00 PM~17592519
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 22 2010, 04:09 PM~17571531
> *Yea we all in it for the same reason to have fun and for the love of the sport...  :biggrin:  BTW cruise spot for may 29th in bed ford park ill.. Starts at 11 am to 5 pm
> *


wish I could make it. its my sons birthday. and I don't have a low low right now


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 25 2010, 04:21 AM~17596386
> *wish I could make it. its my sons birthday. and I don't have a low low right now
> *



You dont need a low low to come and chill  Well if you can make it cool if not tell your son happy b day for us.. Also, it looks like this well be a cruise spot for the summer just up to us what day we want... :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just sending out a reminder May 30th we have a cruise spot to hang out (Buzz Bomb 6301 w 73rd street) by fordcity mall in the bedford park area since the LRM show is a wrap for that date... The weather looks to be in the 80's that day :biggrin: We will be there round 12 if anyone wants to hang out n chill :cheesy:


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 25 2010, 11:30 AM~17598497
> *Just sending out a reminder May 30th we have a cruise spot to hang out (Buzz Bomb 6301 w 73rd street) by fordcity mall in the bedford park area since the LRM show is a wrap for that date... The weather looks to be in the 80's that day  :biggrin:  We will be there round 12 if anyone wants to hang out n chill  :cheesy:
> *


how long :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

what time you getting out there Rob? They should be open till 5pm or so


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 25 2010, 12:16 PM~17598376
> *You dont need a low low to come and chill   Well if you can make it cool if not tell your son happy b day for us.. Also, it looks like this well be a cruise spot for the summer just up to us what day we want...  :biggrin:
> *


nice. thanks I will let him know bro.  its going to be great weather to so you guys enjoy and be safe.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Old School Members Only will be hosting a car show July 25, 2010.. More details will be posted in the up coming weeks... :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------

